# Relativizzare



## OmarCore

Hi there!! I have a little gap (in my mind) that i'm sure someone can easily fill
Any suggestion for "relativizzare" in English?
Thanks

Cheers

Omar


----------



## lasirena

esiste la parola "relativize", ma non è affatto comune.


----------



## Alfry

A literally translation maybe can be odd, but if you give us an example maybe we can find a work-around.


----------



## OmarCore

Alfry said:
			
		

> A literally translation maybe can be odd, but if you give us an example maybe we can find a work-around.


 
I'll try to explain it as easy as possible

_An organisation has some "failures" that turn out to be possibilities of development. So these failures are to "relativizzare"_

Thanks


----------



## Alfry

continua ad aver poco senso!

could normalizzare - normalize apply at this example?


----------



## OmarCore

Alfry said:
			
		

> continua ad aver poco senso!
> 
> could normalizzare - normalize apply at this example?


 
Non troppo...

"Quello che all'apparenza sembra essere una mancanza é da relativizzare (cioè può essere al contrario interpretato come una possibilità di sviluppo)

Troppo complicato?

Sorry


----------



## Alfry

OmarCore said:
			
		

> Non troppo...
> 
> "Quello che all'apparenza sembra essere una mancanza é da relativizzare (cioè può essere al contrario interpretato come una possibilità di sviluppo)
> 
> Troppo complicato?
> 
> Sorry


 
NO, affatto ma relativizzare, a mio avviso, non ha quel signficato in italiano.
Di fatto vuol dire 'rendere relativo'.
Ho capito il senso, ma non mi viene il termine.
Lasciamici pensare un atttimo


----------



## lasirena

What appears a weakness  is best seen as the possibility for development/improvement.

che ne pensi?


----------



## OmarCore

Grazie la sirena...la struttura della frase l'ho già, volevo giusto inserire un verbo che corrispondesse all'italiano "relativizzare", ma forse nn sono in chiaro nemmeno io sul verbo di partenza in italiano....SCUSATE!!

Inserisco direttamente una bozza del passaggio "incriminato", sperando che faccia chiarezza e nn confusione (come purtroppo temo...)

(...) That’s why these “failures” in the system should be interpreted as an improvement possibility in his local training programmes. Consequently encouragement and support of specific projects should be prioritised (...)

Al posto di _interpreted_ volevo inserire qualcosa che avesse a che fare con "relativizzare"

Mmmmille grazie

Omar


----------



## Alfry

reconsidered could be fine, I hope


----------



## lasirena

ehmmm...in questo caso,  "considered" sara' una buona soluzione.  Se me lo permettessi, riscriverei la tua frase cosi'

That's why these "failures" in the system should instead be considered potential areas of improvement in his local training programmes.  Accordingly, encouragement and support for specific projects should be priorities.


----------



## Alfry

it seems great 
sono d'accordo con te lasirena


----------



## Silvia

In italiano la frase si può esprimere in modo più semplice, senza nulla togliere al registro, dicendo che le mancanze sono relative, anzichè da relativizzare, secondo il concetto per cui tutto è relativo 

That’s why these “failures” in the system are relative and may turn out to be chances of improvement in his local training programmes.

Ho, di fatto, alcuni dubbi:
1. la traduzione di failures con mancanze?
2. his possessivo per un'organizzazione?
3. forme contratte in uno scritto apparentemente formale?
4. non sono sicura che l'uso di "relative" in inglese sia come in italiano
5. all the rest that I wrote that can be wrong


----------



## OmarCore

Silvia said:
			
		

> In italiano la frase si può esprimere in modo più semplice, senza nulla togliere al registro, dicendo che le mancanze sono relative, anzichè da relativizzare, secondo il concetto per cui tutto è relativo
> 
> That’s why these “failures” in the system are relative and may turn out to be chances of improvement in his local training programmes.
> 
> Ho, di fatto, alcuni dubbi:
> 1. la traduzione di failures con mancanze?
> 2. his possessivo per un'organizzazione?
> 3. forme contratte in uno scritto apparentemente formale?
> 4. non sono sicura che l'uso di "relative" in inglese sia come in italiano
> 5. all the rest that I wrote that can be wrong


 
Ottimo ragazze/i,
vi highly ringrazio per il contributo...penso di mantenere la struttura della frase suggerita dal LA SIRENA ed eventualmente riconsiderare l'utilizzo di failures. Mi scuso per l'utilizzo "improprio" di his (mia personalissima abbreviazione del nome dell'org in questione ), inoltre le forme abbreviate verranno sicuramente allungate a dovere (questa é una bozza nella quale nn faccio troppo caso a ciò, ma hai perfettamente ragione), e per finire sono d'accordo che quello che voglio esprimere é che le mancanze sono relative, non da relativizzare (più utilizzo altre lingue, più il mio italiano si impoverisce...sig sig)

Per il resto grazie grazie ancora


----------



## Panpan

You could substitute a phrase; turned to advantage'.  Here is how I would put it;

That’s why these “failures” in the system should be turned to advantage as possible improvements in his local training programmes. 

Hope that helps

Panpan


----------



## JacopoMarley

Ciao, ho già cercato nell'unico thread disponibile sul verbo "Relativizzare", ma non mi è stato di nessun aiuto.
Non riesco a capirne il significato in questa frase, da tradurre dall'italiano all'inglese:

Non si possono non condividere le indicazioni divergenti dello studioso svedese Pjet Bjurstrom, il quale *relativizza* il problema attribuzionistico considerando che _“_... la caccia alla mano individuale non è che un residuo dell’atteggiamento romantico di fronte alla personalità dell’artista..."

Non sono riuscito a venirne fuori neanche consultando sinonimi e contrari, qualcuno sa aiutarmi?



> *EDIT: discussione riunita da un moderatore con altra dallo stesso titolo*


----------



## King Crimson

Qual è il contesto?
Tutorial: Cosa significa "aggiungere il *contesto*"?


----------



## JacopoMarley

King Crimson said:


> Qual è il contesto?
> Tutorial: Cosa significa "aggiungere il *contesto*"?



È un articolo che parla di "risalire all'origine" di opere artistiche che non presentano firma né datazione. La frase che ho postato è il pensiero di quella persona riguardo a questa attività, ritenuta un "residuo dell'atteggiamento romantico".


----------



## King Crimson

La prima cosa che mi viene in mente è _to put things into perspective_. Credi possa funzionare nel tuo contesto?


----------



## JacopoMarley

King Crimson said:


> La prima cosa che mi viene in mente è _to put things into perspective_. Credi possa funzionare nel tuo contesto?


Non saprei, questo _relativizzare_ a prima vista mi ha fatto pensare ad un "relegare", o comunque "considerare". Che senso ha dato a te? Il mettere in prospettiva nel senso di analizzare il problema sotto un altro punto di vista?


----------



## chipulukusu

Io credo che in molti casi la parola italiana _relativizzare_ si possa tradurre in inglese con _to contestualise_ in senso ampio. In questo caso pero mi sembra che il problema venga proprio _sminuito._ Si potrebbe utilizzare _to dismiss the attribution issue_ oppure _to disregard _the attribution issue, ma sono forse termini un poco troppo forti. Non mi viene una via di mezzo. Forse _to underrate the attribution issue._


----------



## King Crimson

"Relativizzare" è un verbo dal significato piuttosto "fluido" (per usare un eufemismo) e, come tale, si presta a ricoprire diversi significati. Senza sapere qualcosa di più su cosa veramente l'autore intendeva dire possiamo tirare fuori le più svariate traduzioni (il mio post precedente e quello di chip ne sono la dimostrazione) e non avremo mai la certezza di aver colto il vero significato.


----------



## JacopoMarley

chipulukusu said:


> Forse _to underrate the attribution issue._


Magari in questo caso *overrate*? Lo considera sopravvalutato in quanto "residuo dell'atteggiamento romantico", e quindi non così importante?

EDIT:



King Crimson said:


> "Relativizzare" è un verbo dal significato piuttosto "fluido" (per usare un eufemismo) e, come tale, si presta a ricoprire diversi significati. Senza sapere qualcosa di più su cosa veramente l'autore intendeva dire possiamo tirare fuori le più svariate traduzioni (il mio post precedente e quello di chip ne sono la dimostrazione) e non avremo mai la certezza di aver colto il vero significato.



Purtroppo questo è tutto quello che ho sul pensiero dell'autore.


----------



## chipulukusu

JacopoMarley said:


> Magari in questo caso *overrate*? Lo considera sopravvalutato in quanto "residuo dell'atteggiamento romantico", e quindi non così importante?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> Purtroppo questo è tutto quello che ho sul pensiero dell'autore.



"_who consider the attribution issue overrated, as the quest for..." _dici in questo modo? si, potrebbe funzionare.
Per me il senso è questo, ma non credo che in inglese si utilizzi _relativizzare _in questo modo, come quando noi diciamo "_questo mi sembra un problema relativo_", cioè non mi sembra il principale dei problemi.
Forse potrebbe andare bene "_who consider as non prominent the attribution issue, as the quest for..._ "


----------



## JacopoMarley

chipulukusu said:


> "_who consider the attribution issue overrated, as the quest for..." _dici in questo modo? si, potrebbe funzionare.
> Per me il senso è questo, ma non credo che in inglese si utilizzi _relativizzare _in questo modo, come quando noi diciamo "_questo mi sembra un problema relativo_", cioè non mi sembra il principale dei problemi.
> Forse potrebbe andare bene "_who consider as non prominent the attribution isuue, as the quest for..._ "



Sì, esatto! Fino ad ora, le mie ricerche sul termine mi hanno portato solo a passaggi della Bibbia, e a commenti che ritengono il suo uso arcaico e desueto.
Grazie mille chipulukusu, mi hai salvato!


----------



## chipulukusu

JacopoMarley said:


> Sì, esatto! Fino ad ora, le mie ricerche sul termine mi hanno portato solo a passaggi della Bibbia, e a commenti che ritengono il suo uso arcaico e desueto.
> Grazie mille chipulukusu, mi hai salvato!


Prego, speriamo che sia giusto, più che altro


----------



## johngiovanni

Does the idiomatic "water down" come close to translating "relativizzare"?
("Let's not water down the problem").

- I am following on from chip's suggestion -

"Si potrebbe utilizzare _to dismiss the attribution issue_ oppure _to disregard _the attribution issue, ma sono forse termini un poco troppo forti. Non mi viene una via di mezzo. Forse _to underrate the attribution issue."_


----------



## JacopoMarley

johngiovanni said:


> Does the idiomatic "water down" come close to translating "relativizzare"?
> ("Let's not water down the problem").


In this case, yes.


----------



## chipulukusu

johngiovanni said:


> Does the idiomatic "water down" come close to translating "relativizzare"?


I think it does in this specific case. "..._Waters down the issue of..." _seems appropriate here. In Italian we use _annacquare_, but with a slightly different meaning of _reducing the power, the impact of something_. For example, you can "_annacquare un provvedimento di legge" _introducing amendments that reduce the negative impact of the bill on the willingness of the electors of re-electing you at the next polls .

Edit: cross-posted with JM


----------



## johngiovanni

Grazie, chipulukusu.  Has it also anything to do with "attenuare la questione"?  (Pushing my luck here!)


----------



## chipulukusu

johngiovanni said:


> Grazie, chipulukusu.  Has it also anything to do with "attenuare la questione"?  (Pushing my luck here!)


In the case of JM's OP? It could, but if I had to find a synonym for _relativizzare_ in this context, I would go for _mettere in secondo piano/to push into the background._
If your question was referred to _annacquare_ then I'd say no. _Annacquare, _in my opinion, means specifically to reduce the power of the consequences of a certain act or decision.
By the way, _attenuare la questione_ is correct but not very idiomatic. We have another image that uses water in this case that is "_far sbollire la questione"._


----------



## johngiovanni

Grazie, chip.


----------



## chipulukusu

Prego


----------



## King Crimson

I gave some thoughts to this nasty translation and came to the conclusion that in general - I'm not talking specifically of JacopoMarley's text - relativizzare means to consider or put something into a specific framework or reference system; this is very close in meaning - in my opinion - to _contestualizzare_ and that's why my first attempt (post #19) was "to put things into perspective". With this in mind, the literal translation of _contestualizzare _too, that is contextualize (also suggested in post #21) - that is "to put (a linguistic element, an action, etc.) in a context" - could be a viable option.
Based on the above it should also be clear why _overrate _or _underrate_ cannot work here: these verbs mean that the subject is being rated more (less) than it should be, not that it is being considered relative to something else. Also, when you _overrate _or _underrate_ something this is because its true value, importance etc. is changed either because of an error or intentionally, whereas _relativizzare _has a more neutral quality about it, it's just a change of the viewpoint.
The outcome of a "relativizzazione" may well be that the value, importance etc. of something is reduced, but not because is underrated. In any case, this is one of those cases where a one-size-fits-all translation will not work.


----------



## johngiovanni

"Put into perspective"  (idiomatic) -"Mettere in prospettiva"?  (As KC suggests).


----------



## Tellure

JacopoMarley said:


> Non si possono non condividere le indicazioni divergenti dello studioso svedese Pjet Bjurstrom, il quale *relativizza* il problema attribuzionistico considerando che _“_... la caccia alla mano individuale *non è che* un residuo dell’atteggiamento romantico di fronte alla personalità dell’artista..."



Mettendo per un attimo da parte il significato da dizionario di "relativizzare, quello che mi ha subito colpito è il fatto che lo stesso autore ci suggerisce il senso che vuole dare al termine quando cita Bjurstrom secondo il quale il problema attribuzionistico "*non è che un residuo*...", è *solo* un residuo, sminuendone in questo modo l'importanza, negandone l'esistenza in termini assoluti. Perlomeno, questa è la mia lettura.

Edit: Stavo pensando a "ridimensionare" come sinonimo di "relativizzare".

Forse anche "delimitare", "circoscrivere":
*circoscrivere* _vtr_ _figurato_ (delineare l'ambito di [qc]) (_set limits to_) circumscribe, delineate, define _vtr_
  Cominciamo col circoscrivere il problema.
  Let's begin by delineating the problem.
circoscrivere - Dizionario italiano-inglese WordReference

??

Il significato di "relativo" a cui mi riferisco, dal sito online Treccani:
*b.* Nell’uso com. (in contrapp. ad _assoluto_), di proprietà o di valore che appaiono parziali, limitati, non in sé completi e perfetti, e che possono essere definiti solo per raffronto con analoghi valori o proprietà attribuiti in altre circostanze o arbitrariamente scelti (per es., in quanto valori normali o valori medî): _qui in campagna godo di una r_. _tranquillità_; _vive in condizioni di r_. _benessere_; _fa caldo rispetto alla settimana scorsa_, _ma è un caldo r_.; _le tue affermazioni hanno un valore relativo_. relativo in Vocabolario - Treccani


----------



## Odysseus54

Another term that comes to mind is 'mitigate'.

"...who mitigates the issue of attribution stating ..."


----------



## johngiovanni

King Crimson said:


> I'm not talking specifically of JacopoMarley's text - relativizzare means to consider or put something into a specific framework or reference system



Lets' "put things into proper proportion"?  (I've almost lost the starting point for this discussion) - a fairly neutral expression.  As KC said: "whereas _relativizzare _has a more neutral quality about it".


----------



## King Crimson

johngiovanni said:


> Lets' "put things into proper proportion"?  (I've almost lost the starting point for this discussion) - a fairly neutral expression.  As KC said: "whereas _relativizzare _has a more neutral quality about it".



I like this and think than can be used at least as a starting point for a translation of this expression.


----------



## johngiovanni

In that case, would "...who puts the attribution issue into proportion, retaining that..." work in Jacopo's sentence? (I don't think we need the "proper").


----------

